# Mfg Date ???



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Taurus 1911. .45ACP

Serial number is ... NZH893XX

Is there any literature to tell when the gun was made??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15471

http://www.taurususa.com/find-model.cfm

or



> If your serial number does not return a result, please call Customer Service at 305-624-1115


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you. It worked.


----------

